# Linksys Wireless Adaptor



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a linksys wireless adaptor on my HR20-700 in my living room connected to netgear router. But when i try to start network services it says "network services has started successfully, but connection test has failed". Can connect to the internet just fine though.

Status of the network service under the info section is 1000. Usually it's like 5001 or something like that. I have restarted the DVR. Restarted my router. Even reset my router to factory defaults. I have correct port forwarding to the dvr (even tried automatic). Network services set to manual with my router forwarding to those ports. Also have ports 1701 and 443 opened up to that dvr.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

AKAIK, network services aren't used for anything. As long as your receiver says it's internet connected when you press the DASH button, you should be fine.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

gregftlaud said:


> "network services has started successfully, but connection test has failed" Usually it's like 5001 or something like that.


Thats the message I usually get and 5000. I just checked my 24-100/20-100 and both now have a 1000. :shrug:

Everything works so I'm just going to watch Baseball.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Right. Network Services "errors" are nothing to worry about.


----------



## wbarrett56 (Mar 11, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> Right. Network Services "errors" are nothing to worry about.


I cannot get Directv APPs to work any more. Nothing has changed in my network at all. I have traditionally gotten the APPs to work by starting Network Services. Now when I do all I get is "Error 301" since the February update and they have worked for years.

When I try to start Apps with the right arrow, I get the same error 301.

I keep seeing you say this Stuart but suspiciously the same error and the now not able to get DTV Apps to work seems to show otherwise. What am I missing?

===
Bill


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Stuart also posted in another thread that TVApps will be undergoing some changes / upgrades. This could be the beginning of that.

In general, I've never had any problems with TVApps but the last few weeks I've been getting 'TV Apps is still initializing; please try again later. (301)' on every box.


----------

